# A bus to catch ?



## Loftybaker (Apr 17, 2006)

This photo has had me guessing as to where it is, and what ships markings on the funnel, and who would buy all those buses. Any idea's.. Bazza


----------



## duncan montgomery (Sep 8, 2005)

i think cuba bought a lot of british buses


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

shes a sam boat ,down to her marks, arriving at a port[pilot flag] the photo was taken when the wind was astern the, courtisly flag is of a dark nature[you can see the white on the pilot flag] the deck cargo of buses would be for the first port of call they look british bulit[right hand drive] possibliy british comm. country,cant see any crew all in the messroom drinking tea before turn tothats all, dom

what was the question again


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

ITS NOT MALTA , BY ANY CHANCE? as there bus service needed replacing 40 years ago,


Phill


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Just a guess, but could be late '60s/early 70's with buses bound for Hong Kong.


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

exsailor said:


> Just a guess, but could be late '60s/early 70's with buses bound for Hong Kong.


i would second that, UK buses in kowloon (Thumb)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,

Being Routemasters I would suggest that they may be on the way to Panama City....they bought a lot.

Malta only had single-deckers, Hong Kong have a more modern bus fleet tan London..!!

Routemasters also ended up in Canada.

Hope this adds to the confusion..!

Rushie


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



Loftybaker said:


> This photo has had me guessing as to where it is, and what ships markings on the funnel, and who would buy all those buses. Any idea's.. Bazza


 lofty is your photo larger than the one you posted,can you make out the name or courtesy flag


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

You all got it wrong - it's the original Busman's Holiday. (LOL) 

Brian


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

where's all the funnel buff's?


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

benjidog said:


> You all got it wrong - it's the original Busman's Holiday. (LOL)
> 
> Brian


 (Applause) (Applause) (Applause)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't worry about it - there'll be another one along in a couple of minutes.

John T.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*do*

ok did anyone get the number on the bus,or designation


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

You've heard of "down to the sea in ships"?. That's "down to the city in buses".


----------



## Paedrig (Jan 7, 2006)

Reckon there is yellow letter L in the middle of the blue diamond on the funnel...still doesnt help though.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

On the basis that the Routemaster was not exported as brand new and merely sold off second-hand, it would indicate a date not before 1962 and more likely towards the end of the 60’s or early 70’s, particularly as Green Line only started taking delivery from new in 1962 and would have sold them on for some years after that.

It is tempting to think that this is a ship sailing from the UK, but maybe assumption is the mother of all mistakes and I am off course with that one?


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Have got to agree with Tonga on this one. I think she is sailing from a British port. The courtesy flag although it looks blue could well be the red ensign. The funnel mark I think is most probably Greek. Looking at the smart condition of the bits of the vessel in the foreground that we can see and the cream paint could this be a Pilot Cutter or a PLA tug? Lastly as our prevailing wind comes from the southwest - could she be sailing down the Thames! 
Peter4447 (egg)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Yes, the finger of suspicion is beginning to point towards the River Thames as the location (given the tug and the fact that RM's were likely to have been shipped out of London at the time); I am hopeful that Karbine or Riverman may drop by and make a definite comment on the tug.

Tonga


----------



## Loftybaker (Apr 17, 2006)

I have enlarged this photo, blurred that it might be, I can see an open bridge with an enclosed wheelhouse, a White and Red flag on a mast near bridge, what lookes like the Red Duster on her fore mast. The blurred name looks like one word only, plus she is loaded well by the look of her water mark. But the funnel colours are new to me, can't say i've seen them before.

Thanks for all your help guy's. Bazza (Applause)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

the answer might help with the funnel markings


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

i think shes arriving at a port,that far down the river ,would she still have her courtesy flag up?


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

I think all of this points to the fact that she is flying the H Flag (Red and White) to indicate she has a pilot on board and furthermore she appears to be flying the Red Ensign as a courtesy flag, indicating that she is a foreign flag vessel within the UK. To answer the most recent question, yes she will continue to fly the courtesy flag. 

This falls into line with the belief that she is sailing down the River Thames laden with the buses for a country we have yet to identify.
Tonga


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Apart from the fact the diamond on the funnel is not elongated enough and it does not have *LYKES LINES * written in white letters on the side, it might have been one of theirs. 

I am still at a loss as to know what or where it is though.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Lofty,

Could you scan this picture in higher definition and post it in the Gallery? Maybe that will help others to identify her.

Brian


----------



## vix (Jan 2, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Don't worry about it - there'll be another one along in a couple of minutes. John T.


Love it!! Surprised nobody guessed she could be heading for India? Bombay was full of dead London Buses in the 1960's!! Vix


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I think that quite a few Commonwealth countries used to take second hand London buses, several West Indian Islands, Ceylon, India etc.

Frank


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

I am still hopeful that either *Karbine * or *Riverman* will stop by and indentify the tug, then we might be a bit closer to identifying for sure that it is London. 

Between the two of them they seem pretty amazing at recognising Thames Tugs from the most minute detail.

Tonga


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Greek liberty ship with blue diamond and stripe (Blue third mates stripe) on a white band, bound for Colombo, Ceylon - because of the great port congestion there it was the last haven for liberty ships in the 60,s, cement and busses I saw two liberties there in 64 with busses on deck. Should have a general photo of the anchorage but cannot locate it.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Finally I think I have tracked it down....

It looks like the *Korais * of Proteus Shipping Co Ltd., - a Greek flag Liberty ship, en route from London to Sri Lanka in 1964.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Built by California Shipbuilding Corp, Los Angeles, as the 'John Drew' for the WSA and managed by Sudden & Christenson, San Francisco.
Under the Greek flag from 1947 to 1949 as the 'Michael' of Lyras & Lemos Bros., London.
To Adamastos Steamship Co., Piraeus in 1949 without a name change.
Became the 'Korais', still Greek Registry, of Proteus Shipping Co. in 1960.
To the Liberian flag in 1966 as the 'United Onward' of United Forward Marine Corp.: Liberian flag.
Scrapped the following year at Taiwan. 

Bruce C


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Tonga said:


> .....It looks like the *Korais * of Proteus Shipping Co Ltd., - a Greek flag Liberty ship, en route from London to Sri Lanka in 1964.


Judging by the forward facing buses, they are RT (or derivatives RTL/RTW), some of which I photographed in Colombo in Nov 1971. I also found an RFW in Kandy on that same trip - in perfect condition. Not so the condition of the others though, the crew's families lived on board the bus when they were not in service !

Cheers

Andy


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

I think she is bound for Belfast in the 1960's. A friend of mine was a rear-gunner on the No. 46 during the troubles and he said that they went through at least four buses every day.


fred 


" if I had the wings of a swallow---I wouldn't like to clean out your cage "


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

I go with andysk on this one. RT (AEC) RTL (Leyland) or RTW (Wide) with a gut full of Blue Circle Cement and bound for Colombo. All easily available in London. (I used to be a bus spotter when I was a Lad......Sad huh)..........................pete


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

you waite ages for one and they all come together.i think it is a indian line headed for bombay.
john


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

cast of 'Summer Holiday' heading for Greece


----------

